# Sticky  Cosplay, L.A.R.P & Re enactment.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Welcome to the new sub forum for Cosplay, L.A.R.P and Re-enactment.*

All of Heresy Online's rules apply in this sub forum please check the rules  *Here*

There is also a New *Gallery *section for these three subjects. 

For those who may not know what some of these are here are some basic outlines from good old Wiki of the three subjects.



*Cosplay* 

Short for "costume play", is type of performance art in which participants don costumes and accessories to represent a specific character or idea. Characters are often drawn from popular fiction in Japan. Favorite sources include manga, anime, tokusatsu, comic books, graphic novels, video games, hentai and fantasy movies. Role play includes portrayals of J-pop and J-rock stars, Taiwanese puppet characters, science fiction characters, characters from musical stories, classic novels, and entertainment software. Any entity from the real or virtual world that lends itself to dramatic interpretation may be taken up as a subject. Inanimate objects are given anthropomorphic forms and it is not unusual to see genders switched, with women playing male roles and vice versa.

Cosplayers often interact to create a subculture centered around role play. A broader use of the term cosplay applies it to any costumed role play in venues apart from the stage, regardless of the cultural context

*LARP*

A live action role-playing game (LARP) is a form of role-playing game where the participants physically act out their characters' actions. The players pursue goals within a fictional setting represented by the real world, while interacting with each other in character. The outcome of player actions may be mediated by game rules, or determined by consensus among players. Event arrangers called gamemasters decide the setting and rules to be used and facilitate play.

The first LARPs were run in the late 1970s, inspired by tabletop role-playing games and genre fiction. The activity spread internationally during the 1980s, and has diversified into a wide variety of styles. Play may be very game-like, or may be more concerned with dramatic or artistic expression. Events can also be designed to achieve educational or political goals. The fictional genres used vary greatly, from realistic modern or historical settings to fantastic or futuristic eras. Production values are sometimes minimal, but can involve elaborate venues and costumes. LARPs range in size from small private events lasting a few hours to huge public events with thousands of players lasting for days.

*Re enactment*

Historical reenactment is a type of roleplay in which participants attempt to recreate some aspects of a historical event or period. This may be as narrow as a specific moment from a battle, such as the reenactment of Pickett's Charge at the Great Reunion of 1913, or as broad as an entire period, such as Regency reenactment.

Its amazing the level of effort and detail that people put into their costumes for these three hobbies so please comment and make free with the reppage.

.


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice to see a 'dressing up box' section. As for myself, I do Napoleonic 43rd Regt. British Light Infantry when I can get the chance. On occasions I even do C18 Redcoat or Jacobite. Started off doing the re-enactment thing with the Sealed Knot and using some of that kit I found myself even dragged into doing some LARPing a few times many years ago.
Met my wife through the hobby, must be in the bloodstream, as our daughter is a Transformers cosplayer.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nuts


----------

